# Mule 2510 4x4



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey guys

Recent,I picked up a 2000 Kaw mule 2510 4x4 I want to put a plow on it,Im looking into a moose plow any help ? any one have my model wiht a plow any advice would be great??


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i have never seen one with a plow however my dad has a mule 2510 4x4 diesel and it is a real work horse he sprays fields with it and carries around a 250 gallon tank full of water and the mule carries it in the bed like it is nothing among with all the other unelivable things he does with it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

dosent curtis make a baby plow?


----------



## onebadplowtruck (Nov 3, 2008)

I seen some small boss straight blades on ebay being sold for side by sides like the rhino and ranger. you might want to check that out.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

the mule will have plenty of power to move a large blade the only problem will be traction


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get a 72'' plow.


----------

